

We Are All Spartacus Now - cwan
http://bigjournalism.com/mwalsh/2010/01/06/welcome-to-the-fight-we-are-all-spartacus-now/

======
ggchappell
Interesting.

But the auto-scrolling Twitter display is incredibly annoying.

~~~
nfnaaron
OT but yeah, I hate those things, and I hate having to put something over them
to un-distract myself.

